# Toddler Gets Terrible Diaper Rashes...Cause??



## wlynch4

For about four months now my 18month old gets frequent and terrible diaper rashes. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing seems to take care of the problem. I've gone from generic diapers to Huggies, cut back on sugar intake, changed diapers frequently, etc...


I'm left wondering if he eats too much natural sugars from fruits. He loves fruit and can down three or more full fruits a day, especially bananas.


Or, maybe he has a food allergy like dairy or gluten?


Poor kid gets really grumpy because of it and I can't blame him! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ash28

It could be food related ,he needs to avoid citrus fruits, it causes diaper rash in babies.Humidifier therapy adds moisture to the air to prevent dryness that can cause irritation in many parts of the body including diaper rash. Try to remove diaper once in a while and let it breathe don't put diaper back for an hour or two..


----------



## iamregina

​


Ash28 said:


> It could be food related ,he needs to avoid citrus fruits, it causes diaper rash in babies.Humidifier therapy adds moisture to the air to prevent dryness that can cause irritation in many parts of the body including diaper rash. Try to remove diaper once in a while and let it breathe don't put diaper back for an hour or two..


Yep, these may be some of the causes.


----------



## bobysha

Hello! We had such a problem when our son was 10 months old. It was caused by food intolerance. The allergist advised not to eat fruits, milk and wheat bread. It took about a 2 months to throw off diaper rash.


----------

